# Access to resorts in "Collections" when buying resale



## Bill4728 (Jun 23, 2013)

If you buy someone's DRI US collection resale, do you get access the resorts that were in the collection when it was bought or do you get access to all the resort that are currently in the collection?

I ask because the US collection once had ~16 resorts in it now there is about 33 resorts. Which is a big change in number of resorts.


----------



## YOOPERGALS (Jun 23, 2013)

*U.S. Collection REGIONAL Points*

This is what you'll get.  If you want to get into the Club, you'll have to purchase one half the number of shares you get on resale . . . ie. if you buy 10,000 resale, you'll have to buy 5,000 pts. from DRI to move everything into the Club.




Bill4728 said:


> If you buy someone's DRI US collection resale, do you get access the resorts that were in the collection when it was bought or do you get access to all the resort that are currently in the collection?
> 
> I ask because the US collection once had ~16 resorts in it now there is about 30 resorts.


----------



## gjw007 (Jun 23, 2013)

I believe you get what is currently in the collection and not what is limited to the past (could you imagine the nightmare if diamond tried to keep track for each individual account what resorts wherein the collection when it was bought).    The PDF is not correct as I know mystics dunes is in the collection and it is not listed in that PDF.  The list can be found on diamonds site under forum FAQ


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 23, 2013)

IMHO Yooper is confusing the Club (which doesn't pass on resale) with the collection


----------



## YOOPERGALS (Jun 23, 2013)

*Not confusing the Club*

Just sayin' if you want the benefits of the Club, that's what you have to do.  If not, you get the Regional list.  The post you had from the Diamond site may be right; the .pdf came from a Diamond person in the Vegas office a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 23, 2013)

YOOPERGALS said:


> Just saying' if you want the benefits of the Club, that's what you have to do. If not, you get the Regional list. The post you had from the Diamond site may be right; the .pdf came from a Diamond person in the Vegas office a couple weeks ago.


 
Not doubting your response about the club, I recollect you can buy access to the Regional List = "Collection" which was the OP's original question


----------

